# Pigs at la due.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Two legged types at la due last night shore fishing on valley road. Out at daylight to try for cats, first place trashed, fished farther down till 9 then stopped at the trash site on way home. Guys left a cooler with small gills and white perch on ice. A real big styrofoam box that had worm dirt in it and trash, snaks and beer bottles , and a box with used rubber gloves in it, guess the boys don’t like getting there hands dirty. A 4 quart minnow bucket , they spent some money to leave it all behind, 6 $ for small cooler, 5$ for the minnow bucket 8$ for the gloves, price tags all that stuff. Tossed the dink fish in, to small to keep, maybe 5/6 inches, cleaned up the mess, lucky I had a big garbage bag.. dam guys, when they shut down spots to shore fish they will be the first to bitch.. there done with rant did have a beautiful sunrise though!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

snag said:


> Two legged types at la due last night shore fishing on valley road. Out at daylight to try for cats, first place trashed, fished farther down till 9 then stopped at the trash site on way home. Guys left a cooler with small gills and white perch on ice. A real big styrofoam box that had worm dirt in it and trash, snaks and beer bottles , and a box with used rubber gloves in it, guess the boys don’t like getting there hands dirty. A 4 quart minnow bucket , they spent some money to leave it all behind, 6 $ for small cooler, 5$ for the minnow bucket 8$ for the gloves, price tags all that stuff. Tossed the dink fish in, to small to keep, maybe 5/6 inches, cleaned up the mess, lucky I had a big garbage bag.. dam guys, when they shut down spots to shore fish they will be the first to bitch.. there done with rant did have a beautiful sunrise though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the had it in the bucket. most likely drunk and stupid🤔🙄🤪.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for being a Great Outdoorsman and Sportsperson. It's a shame what this generation has become. I wish the ODNR would do more to enforce the littering laws, but I know the man{or Woman] power isn't there. Maybe if our government wasn't so intent on giving all our tax dollars to Illegals and the people to lazy to work they could bolster the ODNR budget. Yea, Right.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Click bait!!...but that's horrible!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

About a month ago I was at the Berlin price street ramp, a person came by at night and dumped a load of siding / garage door junk in the lot. DNR guy was putting in a boat then and said those guys would be the complainers if they blocked off that lot. A week later it was cleaned up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I see garbage under 44 bridge all the time its a damn disgrace i pick up what i can when i can. I've seen full garbage bags there like someone pitched it out of there car or something. And we wonder why are waters are a nasty and polluted


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for cleaning it up, now if someone could just flip the Porto potty back up so we could use it if we are at the launch area. When I was there Sunday morning I was about to walk over and saw it flipped over.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

And some people can't figure out why the cities around Shaker Lakes are trying to ban fishing there....

This is the exception.....but it seems to be a frequent exception, most unfortunately.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah it’s pretty bad to leave your trash when you  is parked about twenty feet away. Happens all over the place unfortunately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

I live in Akron and when I see some dumping I report it. Always cleaned up before you know it


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I watched a news report on pollution last week and they figure
by 2050 there will be more tons of plastic in the ocean than fish.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

We should go back to paper bags and wax coated milk cartons. Quit buying water in small bottles in a flat case. Your paying more for water that way, than gasoline. The plastics industry scammed the green boneheads.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Dane101 said:


> We should go back to paper bags and wax coated milk cartons. Quit buying water in small bottles in a flat case. Your paying more for water that way, than gasoline. The plastics industry scammed the green boneheads.


I'll buy my milk in waxed coated vs. plastic, also glass if possible... It all boils down to the up bringing! Always leave it better than before!


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

What ever happened to "If you pack it in you pack it out". I want to tatoo this on these ingrates foreheads, take the trash to their houses and make them sleep with it. Problem is, the trash that I take to them will just blend in with their horder houses!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

snag said:


> Two legged types at la due last night shore fishing on valley road. Out at daylight to try for cats, first place trashed, fished farther down till 9 then stopped at the trash site on way home. Guys left a cooler with small gills and white perch on ice. A real big styrofoam box that had worm dirt in it and trash, snaks and beer bottles , and a box with used rubber gloves in it, guess the boys don’t like getting there hands dirty. A 4 quart minnow bucket , they spent some money to leave it all behind, 6 $ for small cooler, 5$ for the minnow bucket 8$ for the gloves, price tags all that stuff. Tossed the dink fish in, to small to keep, maybe 5/6 inches, cleaned up the mess, lucky I had a big garbage bag.. dam guys, when they shut down spots to shore fish they will be the first to bitch.. there done with rant did have a beautiful sunrise though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you cleaning it up. Damn shame that you had to. 

Kip


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Grew up fishing Valley Road when I was a kid. I remember when they closed it all off years ago do to all the garbage.
I'm sure it will happen again.
Heck, when I was a teen there was a bunch of on a night fishing expedition at 44. Renger stopped by and spotted a few beers we didn't hide well.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ranger pulled me aside and asked where our empties were. I showed him all, they were put in the trash can.
He gave a small lecture, told us to be careful, if it was the Akron Police, they wouldn't be so lenient and left
us to continue fishing.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Got a buddy that leaves trash everywhere he fishes, just can't understand it. Throws cig butts in the water too. I give him crap every time but he just laughs. SMH


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

crestliner TS said:


> Got a buddy that leaves trash everywhere he fishes, just can't understand it. Throws cig butts in the water too. I give him crap every time but he just laughs. SMH


He wouldn't be a buddy of mine anymore. Not a knock on you. I just know I couldn't put up with that. 

Kip


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

One guy and a boat said:


> He wouldn't be a buddy of mine anymore. Not a knock on you. I just know I couldn't put up with that.
> 
> Kip


Yeah, it's tough to deal with but I have known him for about 40 yrs.. I am going to work harder on giving him an attitude adjustment! Maybe start throwing trash in his front yard when I stop by?


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

crestliner TS said:


> Yeah, it's tough to deal with but I have known him for about 40 yrs.. I am going to work harder on giving him an attitude adjustment! Maybe start throwing trash in his front yard when I stop by?


 Toss cig butts in his yard. When he cries, just laugh at him. 😉😄 The stupid twat!


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Searay said:


> I'll buy my milk in waxed coated vs. plastic, also glass if possible... It all boils down to the up bringing! Always leave it better than before!


 I worked in many a grocery store 20yrs ago. That bottled water can sit around a warehouse for months. Water Sucking up toxins from the plastic. In fine print it will always say "municipal water supply" 😄😆 Dam people arrrre stupid! Just buy a Britta wat filter people.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ughs. I'm constantly pulling cig butts out of my pants pockets - ain't no way I'm dropping them anywhere but my trash.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You should see my boat after a crappie night mission lol


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

snag said:


> Two legged types at la due last night shore fishing on valley road. Out at daylight to try for cats, first place trashed, fished farther down till 9 then stopped at the trash site on way home. Guys left a cooler with small gills and white perch on ice. A real big styrofoam box that had worm dirt in it and trash, snaks and beer bottles , and a box with used rubber gloves in it, guess the boys don’t like getting there hands dirty. A 4 quart minnow bucket , they spent some money to leave it all behind, 6 $ for small cooler, 5$ for the minnow bucket 8$ for the gloves, price tags all that stuff. Tossed the dink fish in, to small to keep, maybe 5/6 inches, cleaned up the mess, lucky I had a big garbage bag.. dam guys, when they shut down spots to shore fish they will be the first to bitch.. there done with rant did have a beautiful sunrise though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for cleaning it up. Littering like that really makes me mad. There is no excuse for it...


----------

